# What are some low-light plants that stay bright green?



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

Any help? Pictures appreciated.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

this is a low light setup i made the only light it gets is from the sun light and when i am in my room look at my other post i made for the plants i used....


----------



## MikeWinLDS (Mar 29, 2004)

Link me?


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

link

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/search.php?search_author=guppy


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Lysimachia nummularia is my favourite.


----------

